# Riding Switch



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

I think it's only as important as you want it to be. 

It really depends on who you are asking. Recreational riders? Instructors? Pros or people with career ambition? 4 year olds?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

stan_darsh said:


> I think it's only as important as you want it to be.
> 
> It really depends on who you are asking. Recreational riders? Instructors? Pros or people with career ambition? 4 year olds?


I guess recreational riding seems the correct genre. Instructors and Pros are on another level I assume.

I just wanna see what people think about it. Even people just starting


Edit: I believe I read that wrong. I really am curious to hear all they're views.. Not just about "recreational riding"


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

i think its really wherever you wanna take it and how far you want to progress.. its really up to the rider


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I would like to ride switch as good as I can ride regular. Sometimes I flip around and ride up to the lift switch. But I'm still not good at all.


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

I find switch riding to be extremely helpful for developing symmetrical strength and reducing the impact that many riding consecutive riding days has on the body. Riding one way all the time develops strength, flexibility, and puts general wear on your body in some unexpected ways. Riding switch frequently helps to alleviate some of those effects.

As a personal example, I happened to visit a foot and ankle doctor recently for something unrelated, and after some x-rays he asked me if I leaned on my left foot a lot. Which, of course as a regular rider, I lean on my front foot constantly. It turns out that the bones in my left foot are now aligned differently than the bones in my right foot, solely from riding regular for so long.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

100% think you should at least be able to in a sketch situation. I tried learning this year, but in ice is for the birds. I'll wait for the fresh.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

if you are interested in park at all if you can't ride switch it really limits the amount of tricks you can do. Lots of them have you coming out riding switch. 

I say after your 2nd season, of course depends on how many days you can get out. You should have switch on lock for green runs. I can ride our easy blacks, technically and I look a bit mechanical but I can ride them, but no way as comfortable as I can in my normal stance. Again some of our blacks are blue/greens else where 
I could never load/unload a chair switch. 
So I think this is something that will benefit riders to know. Plus re-learning to ride switch can translate into becoming a better rider in your normal stance Reg or Goofy


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Recreational rider here. My reasons for being able to ride switch:

 Purely subjective, I guess... I get a lot of satisfaction out of riding anything switch just as well as I ride it regular. OTOH, I ride with buddies who think that switching it up is riding backwards, can throw 360s but not 180s. They have just as much fun as I do. Each to his own
 When my trail leg (powder) or lead leg tires, I just switch it up and keep on going. Just the act of switching out is like a rest in itself
 A couple of seasons ago, on a week-long trip to the Rockies, I got a severe case of toe bang on my right foot (goofy is my natural stance)... on the very first day . No worries, I just rode switch, almost 100% of the time, for the next six days. Long awaited boarding trip not ruined by stupid injury :yahoo:

The only time I don't switch up is getting on and off lifts.


----------



## Ticktock4792 (Jul 4, 2012)

i moved from Florida to Colorado last Oct, snowboarded 4 days in total before the move...now i have quite a few....after about a month of riding pretty regularly i decided to learn switch....was tough at first but knowing how to already snowboard regular i just applied the same principles that i already knew and now i can ride switch pretty much the same as regular....i enjoyed learning it as i want to progress and i think naturally riding switch is a good start at progressing. 

now for the 360s and the big jumps at A51...ahhh next season cant come soon enough!!:yahoo:


----------



## typh05 (Aug 21, 2013)

Like others have suggested riding switch can be a life saver as far as consecutive days riding or even just those long days that you refuse to leave the mountain. It evens out the strain on just using one dominant leg. Also it can't hurt to know how to switch when in a pinch/sketchy situation. When I started learning to snowboard I rode switch from the beginning, maybe it wasn't intentional but by basically learning both ways simultaneously it never really was an issue which way I was riding, it always felt natural.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

I ride quite often so I ride switch as easily as I can ride goofy in most situations, but I also like to switch up my stance for loading/unloading every now and then which I am not very good at. I can get thru the line well enough and unload fine, but when I start trying to push with my switch foot is when it gets tricky. 

I think if you consider yourself anything more then someone who goes a few times a year then learning to ride switch is a must. Opens up a whole world of progression.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

There are quite a few points people have made that honestly have never crossed my mind. Building muscle memory on select muscles rather then evenly from both angles. Sharing muscle fatigue rather then burning out the directional muscles used. And I definitely agree with it improving your overall skill level and versatility. 

Awesome food for thought. Thanks


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

I think it's important, but I also don't practice it as much as I used to. When I started snowboarding I was just a little worse switch than my norm, but as I progressed I got more into bombing and worked less and less on riding switch. 

I am actually planning on riding switch more often this season. I want to get comfortable again with it. I think it is an important tool if you get in a bind or if you're just trying to give your muscles a break.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*New thread old topic*

Considering what Cro said, for how much I ride I practice switch 99.9% not enough. 

I use the excuse that from surfing being my dominant boardsport for the last 25 years ... 

Since snowboarding has taken over I'm trying to make up for lost time but the mental discipline is really hard for me.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd say I ride switch about 30-40% of the time, I feel pretty confident riding switch, even at speeds in the trees. I never cared about it until I got interested in doing more tricks a few years ago. 

It's really uncomfortable for awhile, then it just eventually clicks all the sudden.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Meeeh... I heavily suck riding switch :laugh:. Whenever I tried it (maybe 5 times) and linked some insecure turns with stiff knees and akwardly twisted upper body, feeling like a complete idiot, I gave up, turned and charged it the "right" direction. It feels SO WRONG! Too unpatient :laugh:. I know I should just try longer... I guess if you learn it right from the beginning it's easy to pick up and one should practise early. My muscle memory is heavily fixated on riding one direction 20y and I guess, the +30/+15 stances didn't help to make it easier to change. I reduced the angles step by step last season and feel comfortable with +21/0 now and to exercise switch is high on my to do list for next season. 
Funny though, I picked up kitesurfing this summer and first was concerned cos you HAVE to ride switch 50%, but it turned out that I ride the "wrong" direction with ease on the kiteboard (duck stances). So there's hope


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

+21/0. Oh my. I bet switch feels like something out of a nightmare. But I bet railing some turns at top speed in your normal stance feels like taking a nap. I commend you on even trying switch with those #s. I have not experienced that myself and could only imagine the difficulty.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

tony10 said:


> i think its really wherever you wanna take it and how far you want to progress.. its really up to the rider


+1

I'll only add its only natural to try and get good when your spending time on the hill, its another way to ride..

What usually happens to the few days a year rider, is once you start getting the hang of things switch becomes boring as your not able to take it at your usual speed or confidently decent on more difficult terrain, your days on the hill are few so maximizing fun means riding more natural.

If your riding many days a year I don't see why you don't or wouldnt want to ride switch, or at least putting the effort to improve. If your pushing the limits and taking chances (park, backcountry, woods) its essential to be a competent rider.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Something I have learned from teaching is that people's bad habits are not obvious to them, even when you tell them. Simply repeating 'your weight is too far back' for example doesn't really help and isn't a great way to teach.

You have to create situations that allow them to realize it their own.

As you progress into being an intermediate rider, you will have a few bad habits, but it can be harder to notice. Many riders at this stage have a lot of confidence and have grown quite a bit. This 'confidence' can sometimes mean their progression slows as they stop/slow their learning.

So, now you try switch. Holy crap it's like you can't board anymore. But you still have all the knowledge from before. You will discover a whole bunch of new stuff. Refine your control of the board, be more aware of your body position. I think this is because you don't have the fear and anxiety you had as a beginner. So you realize things you didn't the first time around.

Switch is just another tool to riding. You don't need it, but it makes things better and more fun.

I see a lot of riders who are also all 'park' or 'no park'. Always seems strange to me.  I am more freeride, but I love the park. I have grown a ton from doing laps in the park. Maybe your not hitting big jumps or rails. But even 50-50 a box and a small jump every now and then is good experience and will make you a better rider outside the park.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Ride switch. You'll understand when your an old man


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

neni said:


> Meeeh... I heavily suck riding switch :laugh:. Whenever I tried it (maybe 5 times) and linked some insecure turns with stiff knees and akwardly twisted upper body, feeling like a complete idiot, I gave up, turned and charged it the "right" direction. It feels SO WRONG! Too unpatient :laugh:. I know I should just try longer... I guess if you learn it right from the beginning it's easy to pick up and one should practise early. My muscle memory is heavily fixated on riding one direction 20y and I guess, the +30/+15 stances didn't help to make it easier to change. I reduced the angles step by step last season and feel comfortable with +21/0 now and to exercise switch is high on my to do list for next season.
> Funny though, I picked up kitesurfing this summer and first was concerned cos you HAVE to ride switch 50%, but it turned out that I ride the "wrong" direction with ease on the kiteboard (duck stances). So there's hope


Man, I ride -15/18 and with that stance I can still favor my lead foot but still feel comfortable riding switch because my difference in angles aren't so over exaggerated. My buddy rides -15/15 and set his up so he can ride switch he said. Equal feel in either direction I'd imagine.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I actually like having 1-2 notches more forward on the natural front foot (18/15 or 15/12 or even 18/12) because when I ride switch it forces that back knee to "roll" out more which is one of the things that helped tip-wise when first practicing.

I got buds that swear by even stance and I like 15/15 alot too, when I'm really good at switch I will be back to 15/15 99% sure.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

For sketchy situations the last thing I'm going to do is ride the wrong way my body likes to... Switch is fun, it's great for resting sore muscles, and essential to being good in the park. But if I'm in a tough spot I'm sticking to what I know, not riding backwards! :dizzy:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I set mine last season from 12-9 to 12-12 just to ride switch better. my goal this season is to ride switch on bumps:laugh:


----------



## lander91 (Mar 14, 2013)

+1 for riding switch to give your muscles a break... last holiday I'd been practicing switch a lot, whereas my husband had been focusing on flatland tricks. He was pretty jealous towards the end of the day as we got tired, when I would just turn around on long traverses while he was stuck toe-edge with burning calves! 

I ride +15/-15 since that's how I was taught - haven't tried other angles really so I don't know what kind of effect that would have on the ease of switch for me.

And my perspective would be from an all-around recreational rider - some park, some off piste, some cruising, some flatlands tricks. Definitely useful for anything park or flatlands related.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> Basically I'm interested in peoples opinions of the importance to either being familiar with riding switch or riding switch just as good as you're normal stance.
> 
> Obviously its essential for park rats. But I guess I'm refering to it being helpful in sketchy situations.
> 
> ...


I love being in the park and i have taught myself to ride switch. But for the people who ride groomers i guess it is a personal thing. A way to challenge yourself and keep it new. its fun to just pop a 180 and ride down the mountain a little and turn back. :dunno:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Meh, late response to this thread but I've been busy 

I consider learning switch almost mandatory for one simple reason: The longer you leave it the harder it gets to force yourself to learn later.

If you let the gap between your regular and switch riding grow, you'll feel even more frustrated being forced to ride switch and want to swap back to regular even more than usual. It won't feel fun when you can carve down double black runs, but have to go to a baby green run and ride at 1 mile per hour to practice switch.

Sure you can get away without learning switch and freeride just fine without it, but as others have already pointed out, there are huge benefits to learning switch (and it's a must learn skill if you intend to progress in freestyle).

The problem is if you leave it for 5 years and suddenly decide you want to learn switch it's going to suck so much more for you than if you had developed your switch riding early on. It doesn't even have to be doing 50/50 switch vs regular riding, even just 1-2 laps of switch each time you ride is enough to get your switch up to a decent level.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Mystery2many said:


> +21/0. Oh my. I bet switch feels like something out of a nightmare. But I bet railing some turns at top speed in your normal stance feels like taking a nap. I commend you on even trying switch with those #s. I have not experienced that myself and could only imagine the difficulty.


Haha, thanks, I gladly take the angles as an excuse  but in the end, I KNOW, that it's doable, even with +30/+15. Got this evil guy riding in front of me who grins at me, turns, and rides switch with this stances down through crud, and I swear, he hasn't ridden a turn switch the last 10y, but he learned it before, and it's all in the memory. It's a matter of skills  Well, "normal" would be steeper. Everything around 21-30 feels good for front. and between 0-15 for hind works. Below 21 at front doesn't work and believe it or not, even -3 at hind ruins all. Felt like hip was blocked and knee will explode. Reduced the angles with this one purpose: to get a better chance to don't have this "damn, I literally have to ride BACKWARDS?" feeling if trying switch.



Jed said:


> If you let the gap between your regular and switch riding grow, you'll feel even more frustrated being forced to ride switch and want to swap back to regular even more than usual. It won't feel fun when you can carve down double black runs, but have to go to a baby green run and ride at 1 mile per hour to practice switch.


Yap, I can sign that. It really surprised me... My main aim the last decade was to be comfortable at speed and in steeps, to carve and just to keep up with the guy mentioned above. Last season I was convinced, that I could turn and easily could do the same movements in the other direction, cos hey, I know how to ride! Ugh... what a mistake! The new hind leg didn't want to behave like a hind leg, even though I KNOW what it should do, it didn't. I actually was trying at one of the easiest of our slopes and thought, ooooo, not so fast (I WAS already slow) slooower, turnturnturn, why doesn't it turn, bang. Complete 1st day noob :blink:  I (and the pack) was laughing hard at my clumsiness. 
Yes, I WILL sacrifice one run every day next season! Grrrr! :laugh:

There's an other good example for how muscle memory can be fixated... I do horse-riding 30y. Mounted a horse thousands of times, can do it with injured legs, with very short stirrups from the ground, blindfold, could do it while sleeping or heavily drunk. From the left side. At a fun-competition recently one of the tasks was to mount the horse from the right. No chance


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

neni said:


> There's an other good example for how muscle memory can be fixated... I do horse-riding 30y. Mounted a horse thousands of times, can do it with injured legs, with very short stirrups from the ground, blindfold, could do it while sleeping or heavily drunk. From the left side. At a fun-competition recently one of the tasks was to mount the horse from the right. No chance


Yet another example to how learning and doing something early is right there when you need it years later. I've been riding horses since age 3 and early on I'd purposefully mount and dismount from the off-side (right side); never know when you might need it, especially in the woods etc. Just did it for fun yesterday while working a horse in a field and boom, it was all right there. 

As for me riding switch on a snowboard, I'm right there with you. Never bothered learning early on hence now it's a daunting task my body becomes confused by and tends to reject ha.


----------



## Hales (Aug 2, 2013)

From a new rider perspective-I find the whole 'switch' thing really fustrating because I'm still not sure whether I'm goofy or regular. I'm right footed/right handed but for some reason can't seem to turn in regular, whereas I find it so much easier to ride goofy-and can turn fine! Because I'm right footed, I've convinced myself that I should be riding regular, then of course when I can't do it I loose all confidence-doh. To make things even stranger I can only ride the life/skate around regular. So I lift regular and I guess ride goofy-weird

So I think I would actually be much happier if I could do both then I wouldn't have this issue that knocks my confidence every time!


----------



## lander91 (Mar 14, 2013)

Regular and goofy have nothing to do with being right- or left-handed... just do what feels most natural, sounds like you're more confident riding goofy, so just try that for a while and see how it goes. I'm a big believer in lessons, so if you have the opportunity/funds I'd recommend that. Your issues with regular could very well be a technique issue.


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi,

Any particular stands to learning switch on? I am ride 18/0 at the moment, switch can be hard when your other foot is on 0. I was on duck stands before and one of my experienced rider friend changed to 18/0 and boy it did help a lot with that stands.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

Visibility was absolute crud yesterday so I spent the day "trying" switch.
It wasn't as frustrating as I though it would be - Started with J turns and then C and S'. 
I found myself riding very mechanically and exaggerating a lot of the movements that I would normally do goofy. Much easier doing very shallow and wide turns/J.

This was on a very, very easy green run. The second I tried on a proper green run - BOOM - caught an edge. Got up, caught another edge. Pretty much sucked.
On another note my 180s or what passes as a 180 felt a little itty bit more comfortable (pretty sure this was all in my head though )


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

beall said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any particular *stands* to learning switch on? I am ride 18/0 at the moment, switch can be hard when your other foot is on 0. I was on duck stands before and one of my experienced rider friend changed to 18/0 and boy it did help a lot with that stands.


_Stance! _ You referring to stance angles! It's my understanding that riding switch can be done even with both feet in + angles. (...might not be ideal or even easy, but it can b done! 

For the rest of you experienced riders having trouble,.. No disrespect or sarcasm intended,
But "_Take Switch Lessons!!!_"
Seriously, as often as we Rag Newbs to "Take Lessons!" I'm surprised that this isn't (...at least one of) the first things that you would consider? I took a lesson for switch near the end of my first full season. (...maybe since I'm only recently promoted from NooB, I didn't have any of my ego invested in being seen as NOT Steezy!) 

I was riding a Directional Twin, set back stance, Full Camber Deck! So getting switch COMPLETELY changed steering characturistics of riding. The Instructor showed me a few tips n techniques for getting it done, Now, I can do top to bottom runs switch, and on a true twin board? You would have trouble telling which way was reg or switch for me! (...until I'm dismounting the lift!) 

Get a lesson or two & learn it early! _IT's_ worth it!


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> But "_Take Switch Lessons!!!_"
> Seriously, as often as we Rag Newbs to "Take Lessons!" I'm surprised that this isn't (...at least one of) the first things that you would consider? I took a lesson for switch near the end of my first full season. (...maybe since I'm only recently promoted from NooB, I didn't have any of my ego invested in being seen as NOT Steezy!)


By switch lessons, do you just mean normal lessons but you just do everything in switch? :dunno: 

Sad to admit but I haven't had any lessons yet either - it has always been on the agenda though! I definitely plan on one in the next few weeks!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> _Stance! _ You referring to stance angles! It's my understanding that riding switch can be done even with both feet in + angles. (...might not be ideal or even easy, but it can b done!
> 
> For the rest of you experienced riders having trouble,.. No disrespect or sarcasm intended,
> But "_Take Switch Lessons!!!_"
> Seriously, as often as we Rag Newbs to "Take Lessons!" I'm surprised that this isn't (...at least one of) the first things that you would consider? I took a lesson for switch near the end of my first full season. (...maybe since I'm only recently promoted from NooB, I didn't have any of my ego invested in being seen as NOT Steezy!)


:thumbsup: 
BUT... I'm self taught and later assisted by guys that were self taught... This "switch lesson" would end up in a disaster  guess, the instructor would be occupied half a season with trying to eradicate the bad habits riding regular without even getting to the switch part :laugh:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

In my personal experience, the thing that helped me the most and really locked it in for me was CONFIDENCE!!!! I knew all the techniques and could ride short distances with good control, but the moment I felt iffy about something (bumps,person in the way,steeper terrain,etc) I lost all confidence and either stopped or caught an edge. Once I realized that my confidence was the weak link, I basically demanded confidence and belief in myself that I can do it. When I honestly believed in myself and my skills it was a breeze and actually became quite fun in comparison to how it felt before.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jollybored said:


> By switch lessons, do you just mean normal lessons but you just do everything in switch? :dunno:


:blink: :icon_scratch: 

No and yes! I mean you take a lesson in riding *switch*! And _yes,.._ You do everything switch! (...Isn't _that_ the whole point?) :dunno:




neni said:


> BUT... I'm self taught and later assisted by guys that were self taught... This "switch lesson" would end up in a disaster  guess, the instructor would be occupied half a season with trying to eradicate the bad habits riding regular without even getting to the switch part :laugh:


Neni, neni, neni! Buhbala! If you don't already ride switch,..?
How can you have any bad habits to unlearn doing it???? 
Maybe consider it "Starting anew" with a new "style" of riding. I'm betting that once you get a few (proper?) control tips n techniques, you will use what you already know about riding regular and make switch All Your Own too!  

Whaddaya got to lose? 
(.... You ride those full camber, setback, all Mountain decks right? Well just imagine the props you'll get from your significant other when you're Flipping one of those puppies around and bombing down the blue, lickety-split!!!) 
If *I* can do it, you sure as a hell can master it!


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

-15/15 goofy
I ride switch pretty much everyday I ride. So it's starting to feel way more natural to me now and holding speed is a breeze but deff can't bomb over 40mph switch yet tho.. but getting close and for some reason trying to pop a switch ollie just feels SUPER strange. 

My first season attempting switch I got ballsier than I should have and ended up catching an edge and cracking a helmet up the back half. haha Stupid learning curves. 

I'll start working on switch tricks more next season... just spins, but I really have too many goals that I need to accomplish goofy first. As long as I have the skills to make someone question whether I'm a goofy or regular rider I'm happy and that's starting to become the case. 

I agree.. skating switch just makes me feel like an absolute noob in the sport again haha. Shit ain't easy. 

Snowboard yoga anyone?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Karasene said:


> -15/15 goofy
> I ride switch pretty much everyday I ride. So it's starting to feel way more natural to me now and holding speed is a breeze but deff can't bomb over 40mph switch yet tho.. but getting close and for some reason trying to pop a switch ollie just feels SUPER strange.
> 
> *My first season attempting switch I got ballsier than I should have and ended up catching an edge and cracking a helmet up the back half. *haha Stupid learning curves.
> ...


I did the same thing, my head was sore for awhile....even came out of the scorpion with a blackened fingernail too.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

haha. Yeah shit's rough. It's too easy to get over confident switch when you know you have the skills going the other way. No matter how good we are today, we all learn the hard way, that's for sure.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jollybored said:


> By switch lessons, do you just mean normal lessons but you just do everything in switch?....





neni said:


> ....the instructor would be occupied half a season with trying to eradicate the bad habits riding regular without even getting to the switch part :laugh:


Just for Clarity's sake, What I am suggesting is, you find an instructor you know/like/trust, and ask them, _"Can you teach me how to ride Switch?"_

That's what I did! We didn't spend any time on my regular riding, we just focussed on teaching me how to control the board while Switch! Within my next two trips to the hill, I could get down a fairly long green run riding it switch the entire way! ....and not just creeping slowly down it either! 
(....w-e-e-e-ll, we all know _everything_ I do on the slope is done while "_Creeping_!" But that's a different issue altogether!!!)  LOL!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

For me switch is a must for many of the reasons already mentioned.

For new riders *start early*, as someone said the longer you leave it the harder it gets. I started riding switch as soon as I could ride greens smoothly regular and have stayed with it.

For sketch I will always go regular for safety, but I make a point of riding switch as much as I can, the body feels much better at the end of a day and many times it has helped me stay on the hill with a minor injury that would have otherwise forced me to stop.

So much fun to flip round and rail a few turns the other way before hitting a lip and 180 ing back to my regular direction.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> Just for Clarity's sake, What I am suggesting is, you find an instructor you know/like/trust, and ask them, _"Can you teach me how to ride Switch?"_


I hear you . Not a bad idea, at least I would be forced to try longer than some minutes :laugh: The hubby got tele skies recently; was playing with the idea to get him lessons for that anyway. Maybe I'll get such a switch lesson at the same time when he's trying to control his two planks. Yea, why not.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Rode for 25 years without feeling the need to even try switch. Started last year and it's fun, you're pretty much learning all over again so it comes with all the pain and joy associated with that.


----------



## Aphraidknot (Mar 4, 2013)

Just piggy backing on the piggy backing....Last year I landed on the knuckle of a jump and completely blew out my front knee....I ended up having to ride switch down black diamonds just to get back to the lodge. Consequently, when I do get tired I will switch it up to continue the day.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Aphraidknot said:


> Just piggy backing on the piggy backing....Last year I landed on the knuckle of a jump and completely blew out my front knee....I ended up having to ride switch down black diamonds just to get back to the lodge. Consequently, when I do get tired I will switch it up to continue the day.


On a slightly less ouchy note, I got a lot of incentive to learn switch after a couple of long days with a lot of new snow (we don't really get 'pow' here). My board doesn't have a lot of setback, so the back leg got pretty tired. Riding switch would have extended my days. So after that I got serious about it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Donutz said:


> On a slightly less ouchy note, I got a lot of incentive to learn switch after a couple of long days with a lot of new snow (we don't really get 'pow' here). My board doesn't have a lot of setback, so the back leg got pretty tired. Riding switch would have extended my days. So after that I got serious about it.


Had a 3 day trip this year that was just DEEP. Knowing that's why your back hamstring and quads are shot is so rad


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

So every one can agree on the consensus that riding switch is both fun and saves the legs.

That aside from the dozen other reasons to learn switch.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Donutz said:


> On a slightly less ouchy note, I got a lot of incentive to learn switch after a couple of long days with a lot of new snow *(we don't really get 'pow' here).* My board doesn't have a lot of setback, so the back leg got pretty tired. Riding switch would have extended my days. So after that I got serious about it.


That must be a Seymour thing?:dunno:

Cause I had some tits deep days:yahoo:


TT


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

timmytard said:


> That must be a Seymour thing?:dunno:
> 
> Cause I had some tits deep days:yahoo:
> 
> ...


I think of 'pow' as the stuff that won't pack to make snowballs. I know we get it occasionally, but mostly we get 'poo', which is great for packing. Still a damned sight better than a poke in the eye...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> I think of 'pow' as the stuff that won't pack to make snowballs. I know we get it occasionally, but mostly we get 'poo', which is great for packing. Still a damned sight better than a poke in the eye...


Yeah even Whistler had mostly poo while I was there. Upper parts of the mountain had pow but the rest was poo!

You guys gotta load up the shaggin wagon and head on towards the rockies to get at some of our POWDAH!!! :yahoo:


----------

